# HP OfficeJet J4680 was £159.99 now £69.99 Currys UK



## Smashbox (24 Mar 2009)

HP OfficeJet J4680 All in One (Printer, Scanner, Copier)

Bought this in Currys UK (Lisburn branch), reduced from £159.99 to £69.99, save £90


=


----------

